# Chili Pepper Racing news . . .



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Hi All - Wanted to keep you up to date on what our freind Jim Osborn is up to.

On the racing front, they are looking into options for moving up to Speed WC GT. Unfortunately the current rules would not favor a BMW M3, so Ferrari is one option being looked into.

He got some good news from Tom Hnatiw and his hot new show "Sports Car Revolution" (www.sportscarrevolution.com) on the "Speed" channel. They have chosen Chili Pepper Racing as the shows official charity. They will be helping him promote their charities through web links similar to bimmerfest. The show will focus on their team efforts on a upcoming show and Jim will keep us up to date on airing.

On the charity front, Jim and some of the other drivers paid a visit to Columbus Children's Hospital 

For Immediate Release

*Speed World Challenge Drivers Visit Columbus Children's Hospital*

Ooltwah, TN. (6/23/2004) - On Tuesday, June 22, patients treated at the Columbus Children's Hospital received a special visit by Speed World Challenge Drivers. On their way to compete in Round 3 of the Speed World Challenge Series at Mid-Ohio, Jim Osborn (Chili Pepper Racing, LLC) and Stu Hayner (Autosport Development/Pontiac GTO) visited the pediatric hospital. "It was a true honor to meet the patients and families today," reports Jim Osborn, team owner/driver of Chili Pepper Racing (www.chilipepperracing.org). "We realize that it is difficult to nearly impossible for many of these patients and famil! ie! s to attend a race. We had a great time signing autographs, talking to the patients, and demonstrating our race prepared #24 Chili Pepper Racing/BMW 325ci," added Osborn.

Drivers from other series also took time out of their busy schedules to see the children. Returning from the Grand American Rolex Series at Watkins Glen, Guy Cosmo made a special stop to see the patients. Frank Vessel, local SCCA member and driver, also enjoyed meeting the children and signing autographs. The patients had fun meeting the racers and especially enjoyed getting inside the #24 Chili Pepper Racing/ BMW 325.

A hospitality tent at the Mid-Ohio Track will be provided to the patients by the Chili Pepper Racing team. Patients and their families also received complimentary tickets for the June 26-27 event. Osborn looks forward to returning to one of his favorite tracks in his #24 Chili Pepper Racing/VAC Motorsports/ BMW 325Ci. Eric Curran (ericcurran.com) will be piloting the #25 VAC Motorsports/ Chili Pepper Racing/ Remote Area Medical BMW 325i in the Speed World Challenge Touring Car Series.

The Speed World Challenge Touring Race will begin Saturday, June 26 and aired on Sunday, June 27 on the Speed Channel. For more information on Chili Pepper Racing, go to www.chilipepperracing.org.


----------



## dhabes (Jan 22, 2004)

The ferarri he is considering running was at the Mid Ohio weekend but he did not race it. It was great to see many kids who were obviously brought in by chili pepper for the weekend. The ones I saw and talked to were thrilled and smiling ear to ear. The Osbourns (the racing family not the defunct rockers) are incredibly generous and caring people so its great to see such great things going their way.

:thumbup: :thumbup: To Chili Pepper.

edit: found this on the scca pro bulletin boards. This is the Ferarri they had and ran on test day on thursday.


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

*sort of related*

That reminds me, I never did a write up on my LRP visit but here's a pic from chili pepper racing.










And supposedly he did pass tech with those spinners on! :bigpimp: (only zip tied on)


----------

